# Aumentar ponencia en motor de picadora de carne monofasica



## Skun (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola! Un saludo a todos,
 Mi consulta es si se puede aumentar la potencia en un motor (trifasico) que mediante placa electronica y condensador de arranque puede funcionar de forma monofasica. es decir que en este momento tengo 1.2cv de potencia y necesitaria al menos llegar a 2cv si es posible para no tener problemas de que se pare la maquina al trabajar. Es posible esto del aumento de potencia? Un saludo y gracias por responder.


----------



## thors (Dic 21, 2006)

dices tener un motor trifasico que lo haces funcionar con condensadores a monofasico

creo que el aumento de CV no es posible pero todo me suena que como funciona tu motor "no trabaja al 100% osea 1.2 cv", esto es comprobable midiendo la corriente ....

lo que se puede hacer es conectarlo a trifasica para que el motor trabaje al 100% ,,sino tienes trifsasica se puede obtener con " variadores de frecuencia" o llamados tambien "inverter"  que se alimentan con 1 x 220vac y generan 3 x 220vac  esto es mucho mejor que usar condensadores .
si el motor lo permite inclusibe puedes subir la frecuencia del motor y el resto con  cambio de poleas


----------



## thors (Dic 21, 2006)

thors dijo:
			
		

> dices tener un motor trifasico que lo haces funcionar con condensadores a monofasico
> 
> creo que el aumento de CV no es posible pero todo me suena que como funciona tu motor "no trabaja al 100% osea 1.2 cv", esto es comprobable midiendo la corriente ....
> 
> ...


----------



## capitanp (Dic 21, 2006)

ya de por si haciendo arrancar un motor trifasico 380 a monofasico 220 perdes mucha potencia, claro la solucion es poner un inversor, solomhabria que ber si los costos te convienen entre poner un una bajada trifasica o un inversor...


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 22, 2006)

La potencia en las maquinas electricas, depende de los parametros voltaje y corriente, en el caso de conversion de trifasica a monofasica se suele perder potencia de dato de placa del motor, por lo que se debe realizar el calculo optimo para el capacitor, evitando asi la mayor perdida de potencia, siendo el capacitor quien proporciona la "tercera fase", lo unico que puede hacer es defasar la corriente para lograr el par de giro, pero no puede brindar potencia en si, tengo por aca un calculo de condensador de trabajo, en caso de Estrella es:Ctr=(3360*In)/U,    en caso Delta es: Ctr=(5670*In)/U, siendo en ambos casos Ctr= condensador de trabajo, In= corriente nominal o de placa del motor, y U= el voltaje de trabajo, dando el resultado directamente en microfaradios,  pero si el motor arranca con carga cercana a la nominal, debera adicionarcele un capacitor de arranque que es 3 veces el de trabajo, por lo que debera conectarse este solo para arranque a traves de un switch que permita su des conexión para trabajo normal, si todavia necesitas mas potencia, puedes aumentar el voltaje lentamente y verificando constantemente el nivel de corriente para que nunca sobrepase el dato de placa, asi lograras un compromiso entre las magnitudes que haran que el motor aumente su potencia resultante.


----------

